# PedalPCB VIIB Parts List



## Robert (Jul 5, 2021)

I'll get the complete build doc posted ASAP, still working through the backlog of orders from the weekend.

In the meantime, here's the parts list for the VIIB:

https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/VIIB-BOM.pdf


----------



## Robert (Jul 5, 2021)

Added a note, the 470nF (0.47uF) capacitor on the Digital PCB should be electrolytic or tantalum.


----------



## finebyfine (Jul 5, 2021)

Thank you for posting this! Super excited to get my board. 

On *LED (DUAL CC)* the CC refers to common cathode right?


----------



## Robert (Jul 5, 2021)

That's correct.     

I used a 5mm Red/Blue from Smallbear.     

If you use the Red/Green from Tayda (possibly others) you might have to adjust the current limiting resistors to match the brightness.


----------



## finebyfine (Jul 5, 2021)

One last question -- does it fit standard 125b 3-knob drill templates (other than kind of the LED)? I'm about to pull the trigger on a Tayda uv printing order and would looove to add one for this


----------



## Robert (Jul 5, 2021)

Yep, standard 3-knob aside from the LED.

The LED is 0.8" to the left of the footswitch.


----------



## Robert (Jul 5, 2021)

Normally open, the standard momentary footswitch.









						SPST Momentary Soft Touch Short Shaft Push Button Stomp Foots / Pedal Switch
					

SPST | Momentary | Soft Touch | Long Lasting | High Quality




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				











						SPST Footswitch - Soft Touch - Square Top
					

Top Quality Parts for Guitar Effects Pedals and DIY Music Devices. Knobs, Pots, Switches, Kits, LEDs, Enclosures, Jacks, Wire, Resistors, Capacitors, Semiconductors




					stompboxparts.com
				











						SPST Footswitch - Soft Touch - Round Top
					

Top Quality Parts for Guitar Effects Pedals and DIY Music Devices. Knobs, Pots, Switches, Kits, LEDs, Enclosures, Jacks, Wire, Resistors, Capacitors, Semiconductors




					stompboxparts.com
				











						Pro-Grade SPST Momentary Foot Switch - Normally Open - Soft Touch - Solder Lug
					

Rely on the switch used by professional builders. Our “pro-grade” SPST momentary foot switch is normally open with solder lug terminals and whisper-soft click.




					lovemyswitches.com


----------



## slowpogo (Jul 6, 2021)

Would something like these work for the headers? Their height is 10.5mm if fully pushed together.


			https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/649-78229-102HLF
		



			https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/649-76308-102LF


----------



## Robert (Jul 6, 2021)

These are the ones I used:








						2 Pin 2.54mm Single Row Female Pin Header
					

GTK - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				











						4 Pin 2.54mm Single Row Female Pin Header
					

GTK - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				











						40 Pin 2.54mm Single Row Pin Header Strip
					

GTK - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				




The height isn't listed for the female portion,  I'll have to measure one.


----------



## Robert (Jul 8, 2021)

slowpogo said:


> Would something like these work for the headers? Their height is 10.5mm if fully pushed together.



Just measured mine, yep, 10.5mm (for the pair) is correct.


----------



## fig (Jul 8, 2021)

heyyyyyy...you could make _this_ one the kit...Do or Die DIY?


----------



## Robert (Jul 8, 2021)

I know what you're doing..... you're just trying to trick me out of my last two V3207's......


----------



## Stickman393 (Jul 9, 2021)

ICs are like teeth.  Sometimes you gotta pull em out of a shitty pedal and slap em in one you think you'll like more.

Yup...exactly like teeth.


----------



## fig (Jul 9, 2021)

Stickman393 said:


> ICs are like teeth.  Sometimes you gotta pull em out of a shitty pedal and slap em in one you think you'll like more.
> 
> Yup...exactly like teeth.


Ibanez flanger?


----------



## Stickman393 (Jul 9, 2021)

fig said:


> Ibanez flanger?


Damn good eye there.  Yup, old soundtrack that was beat to hell.


----------



## slowpogo (Jul 9, 2021)

Stickman393 said:


> View attachment 13452
> 
> ICs are like teeth.  Sometimes you gotta pull em out of a shitty pedal and slap em in one you think you'll like more.
> 
> Yup...exactly like teeth.


This is how I got a few original MN3005 for an analog delay build.. by pulling them out of a few DOD FX96 that were beat to hell.

That was only a few years ago. Remember when you could get crappy old pedals (even those with good chips in them) for like $35? Now even those are over $100 on reverb. Just another reason to keep building our own.


----------



## bb4 (Nov 15, 2021)

Has the complete build doc been completed yet? Just ordered a board, thanks. @PedalPCB


----------

